# Liverpool hotels



## mattie (Nov 30, 2009)

The missus is a bit stressed so I'm thinking of taking her to her alma mater.  

I've only ever been to Anfield in the Liverpool area so would appreciate any ideas for where to stay - somewhere where we could walk into the centre, and near decent bars and restaurants would be ideal.

Ta.


----------



## Santino (Nov 30, 2009)

Stayed at the Premier Inn there. Not exactly inspiring but comfortable enough, and it's handy for the city centre. Near a tube* station too.


*Or whatever they call those trains.


----------



## zaphod22 (Nov 30, 2009)

This place. I went there for a wedding reception a few years ago. Very grand and not that expensive from looking at the website.

http://www.adelphi-hotel.co.uk/


----------



## mattie (Nov 30, 2009)

Cheers both.

Sadly, the rumours are that the adelphi is not quite as it once was.   Saying that, the location is spot-on though.


----------



## brix (Nov 30, 2009)

mattie said:


> Cheers both.
> 
> Sadly, the rumours are that the adelphi is not quite as it once was.   Saying that, the location is spot-on though.



I've just come on the thread to say NOT The Adelphi.  It was once grand but is now filthy and grubby 

And that goes for any of the hotels in the Britannia Hotels Group sadly.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 30, 2009)

zaphod22 said:


> This place. I went there for a wedding reception a few years ago. Very grand and not that expensive from looking at the website.
> 
> http://www.adelphi-hotel.co.uk/



Of BBC fly on the wall documentary "Hotel" fame if I recall.


----------



## rosa (Dec 2, 2009)

brix said:


> I've just come on the thread to say NOT The Adelphi.  It was once grand but is now filthy and grubby
> 
> And that goes for any of the hotels in the Britannia Hotels Group sadly.



+1
And if for whatever reason you have to stay there,then for the love of God don't eat the food.

This site might be some use to you (although the prices are given in US dollars, bizarrely). I've heard good things about the Feathers and the Jurys Inn


----------



## zaphod22 (Dec 2, 2009)

My recommendation was from going to the Adelphi about 10 years ago, which was not long after the aforementioned documentary. Sorry if my recommendation was misguided.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 7, 2009)

hope street hotel, go on treat her


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 8, 2015)

I have booked a ticket to see Ton Koopman conduct the Liverpool Philharmonic O at the Liverpool Philharmonic Hall in November.  I would also like to visit the Tate; according to the map they lie fairly close together.  I have not been to Liverpool before. 

Can anyone recommend a B&B or hotel from which I could easily reach both?  I am prepared to pay up to £50 for one night's stay. 

Also, Liverpool has a tram system, doesn't it?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 10, 2015)

I have found a room.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 10, 2015)

Schmetterling said:


> I have booked a ticket to see Ton Koopman conduct the Liverpool Philharmonic O at the Liverpool Philharmonic Hall in November.  I would also like to visit the Tate; according to the map they lie fairly close together.  I have not been to Liverpool before.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a B&B or hotel from which I could easily reach both?  I am prepared to pay up to £50 for one night's stay.
> 
> ...


It's been about 2000 years since we had a tram. Underground and tons of buses though mate and you can easily walk the city center. The Phil's a great venue. Make sure you go in the Philharmonic Pub before for a pint and a look at the gents loos. Nice little place for food just round the corner called The Quarter if you like fresh pasta and the London Carriage Works opposite the Phil does a really nice pre show menu.. another good old fashioned scouse pub nearby is The Dispensary on Renshaw Street.

If you go down the docks to the Tate be sure to call in the Baltic Fleet for pint.

If you buy a day saverway ticket you can use the bus, trains and best of all the Ferry across the Mersey for a skydiver all day off peak 

Have a good'un


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you for the extra info friedaweed; that's really kind.

I have already looked up the public transport details and how to get around on foot but had not realised there is an underground service. I will be staying at the Parr Street Studios. 

Not sure they will let me into the gents without  the right equipment...

The suggestion for the evening meals sounds great.

Can I ask one more question please?  Could you recommend a good place for Scouse?  I really like our version, Laabskaus, and would like to try the Liverpool version.  I have done a bit of searching; I reckon a Greasy Spoon type place would be best.

And now I have that bloody Feeery/Meeersey song back in my head!


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 11, 2015)

Schmetterling said:


> Thank you for the extra info friedaweed; that's really kind.
> 
> I have already looked up the public transport details and how to get around on foot but had not realised there is an underground service. I will be staying at the Parr Street Studios.
> 
> ...


They will actually let you in to look at the toilets regardless of your tackle. I think it's on the hour for ladies . They have to be seen to be believed.

Dr Duncans pub on St Johns St was serving scouse last time I was in there. Worth a visit just for the architecture 
http://www.cains.co.uk/pubs.aspx

There was a mobile vendor selling scouse at the back of St Georges Hall opposite the world museum entrance, other than that you'll find a quite a few of the pubs in the city center and along Bold Street serving it. I think Ma Edgertons (Back of Lime St Station) also serves scouse. There's one on Bold St that's always got a sign outside but I can't remember the name. Cafe Tabac on Bold St is a must if you're looking for somewhere nice for quick grub, especially their fry up.

If you fancy a bit of a unique drink try Berry and Rye on Berry St. It's a speak easy. It's small so sometimes you have to wait but it's a fab little place. The Red Door over the road is great for a swanky cocktail too.

http://www.liverpoolconfidential.co...rye-reviewed-liverpool-berry-street-bar-drink

Life goes on day after day.....


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 11, 2015)

Liverpool is great for a short visit as everything g is walkable and frieda has given great tips.


----------

